# watercolour with acrylic's



## tina (May 25, 2014)

hello, i have started painting with watered down acrylic's to give a watercolour look, but i am finding that it is shiny in some places where the paint has gone on slightly thicker, i want to get rid of the shine so i have ordered an acrylic matte varnish, (not arrived yet), however, as some of my paintings are on an unpainted background, could i just varnish the subject of the painting and not the background, i don't want to attempt it and ruin my painting.
i have tried painting with watercolour paint but it's just too difficult.
sorry if it sounds like a silly question but i am new to acrylic paints, they weren't around when i was at school.


----------

